# 3 Thumbs down should = never record



## Vancouver (Feb 28, 2006)

It would be really useful to have a way to ban shows from recording even if they turn up on a keyword hit for a wishlist, category, etc. There is no way to make sure that no episode of a particular series will ever be recorded - even if it hits on a wishlist keyword match. This would be a very useful feature to avoid those pesky shows that air repeatedly late at night on channels I would never watch.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

If they're on channels you would never watch, remove them from the Channels I Receive list.


----------



## TheDarkerSide (Mar 2, 2006)

It's an excellent suggestion....


----------

